# Tips & Tricks



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

YO, does anyone know of any tips or tricks to make the GA16De faster, besides the usual bolt ons? any help is greatly appreciated. "Smoke 'em"


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

the best TIP, is bring alot of money.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

strip out everything. that should give you some speed without bolt-ons.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, and advance the timing to 15º if you run 92 octane. Don't keep extra weight in the car too, every bit helps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

good one. i dont have a lot of money. lol. and i think i might have to strip the car down to the frame.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

uhh the only way to make ur ga16de faster is to a sr20dett engine swap. That is the only way..........


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

turbo doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

ok, so how much would i be looking to pay for the sr20de engine with the whole kit to do a complete engine swap? this is including the harness, axles, labor, and all that other stuff.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

SEARCH please...this has been covered alot. I know its quick and easy to ask..but the info is here..just gotta look in the differnet forums. thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

everyone talks about engine swaps, but youre better off just getting a whole new car with the sr20de, u save time, money, and trouble


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *uhh the only way to make ur ga16de faster is to a sr20dett engine swap. That is the only way.......... *


oooh DETT. twin turbo . sorry, I know it was a mis-type.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

typo...??


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

HOLY SH*T! How much power are you pushing? Times? How hard was it to do. I always thought it would be kinda cool to do a sequential turbo setup. Get one small for the low end, and a big one for more top end. No turbo lag that way. I'd probably need a massive blow-off vavle and FMIC. I know that had to be expensive. Gotta give you props for that one! (or should I say those two?  )


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *typo.??
> *


*
OMG WTF is that?!?!?!?! I never expected ANYTHING like that.*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hahaha.. omg people ! u never head of SR20DETT .. i not super knowlegde on nissan and i heard of it ! 

heheh


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, not me. is that custom? anyone know any specs on that particular one?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I hadn't seen one before either. I'd thought of it, but that was it. What chassis was that particular engine put in?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the picture shown is custom but there is a SR20DETT in japan that isnt custom. it rare but not custom. it only comes in a full front clip and engine is WAY 2 big 2 fit into sentra's. i think it was one of the Siliva's but not 100 % sure.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

do you think the custom one would fit? preobably have to remove the radiator fans.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

YO, does anyone know of any tips or tricks to make the GA16De faster, besides the usual bolt ons? any help is greatly appreciated. "Smoke 'em"

lots of boost and spare parts, not to mention $


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

take out the engine and attach it to a go-kart. that should be a pretty fast ga16 powered car. other than that, bolt-ons, turbos and nos are the only real options.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm gonna try that.


----------



## tonsterps (Jul 17, 2002)

I had heard of the SR20DETT but haven't actually seen any pics.....I must say it looks pretty impressive.....and thinking I would settle for a SR20DET!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u havent seen the sr20dett? 










there ya go!


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Damn that this is a beast!!! Do you know the specs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

hold up tho, regular civics like 96's non vtec or si's have 105 hp and sentras have 115? how is it that civics are more popular and sometimes faster?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

They have peaky top-end horsepower, even the non-VTECs. Plus, they're so damn popular because they're cheap so everybody has one.

Civics are "cute" too. Sentras have a front facia only Mother Nissan could love. I think it's cute, but most would think it's ugly.

It's like a turbo without a wastegate man.. people buy Hondas, the aftermarket support goes up to catch up with demand, then people buy more Hondas because of the large support base, then support goes up even more, then people buy even more Hondas, until finally the market explodes.

I don't know if anyone gets the wastegate joke but I did.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

The wastegate analogy makes perfect sense...it's not very funny, but it's exactly what happened


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

nissanracer805 said:


> *hold up tho, regular civics like 96's non vtec or si's have 105 hp and sentras have 115? how is it that civics are more popular and sometimes faster? *



Actually Civic DX's and LX's make 108HP at the crank but "supposedly" can beat a stock sentra. I believe it is all on the driver. Civic EX's and HX's (SOHC VTEC) make 127 HP at the crank. The Civic Si is rated at 160 HP at the crank. The Integra models non-vtec make 140 HP at the crank while the GS-R (DOHC VTEC)makes 170.
While the non GS-R integras dont have VTEC they do make excellent power in the high rpm areas which still makes them a threat. 
GA16DE powered sentras make better power in the low and mid range, where most of the power is useable, as opposed to the D series honda engines only able to make power in the high rpms.
Of course what some people dont know is that the SR20 and especially the GA16 when compared to their Honda counterparts, respond better to modifications than Honda Motors. 
Visit www.sentra.net it helps out a lot. I know its a lot of pages but print them out and read them over a few times. It really helps. Also read about honda engines as well as other engines, im not saying they are horrible engines but it doesnt hurt to learn about your competition (if you race). 
I know there are probably some mistakes but if there are, please correct me.


----------

